# Bowtech Wild Thing



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

got ours today and am glad to say we are very happy! they are not as "wild" looking as in the picture. they are the neatest stabalizer ever. the wild thing would quiten a tank. had an older, non-bowtech bow here and tryed it. everyone will love them.


----------



## revj (Oct 7, 2003)

*wild thing?*

pictures???


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

i found a pic. here ya go.


----------



## Ont. BowTech (Dec 27, 2004)

That is a wild looking thing can't wait to try one.

Grant


----------



## Aussiebowhunter (Nov 18, 2003)

Looks like it has brewers droop


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I've got one and I tried it on my '04 Justice with it turned out to compensate for the mounted quiver. It did help to balance the weight of the quiver but what I really noticed was that my bow was quieter. I took the Wild Thing to work and weighed it on a very precise scale and it weighed 9.134 ounces. I also weighed a 7 inch camo Doinker that I had been using and it weighed 5.927 ounces. The Wild Thing is heavier but like I said, it did help to balance the quiver out with the off set feature. Shooting the bow with the two stabs side by side, I'd say it felt and sounded better with the Wild Thing  


It made my heart sing... 
It made,,,, everything,,, grooovvvy


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

*Wild thing i think i love u*

looks more like a sex toy ???????


----------



## mtstringer (Apr 2, 2004)

*Wild Thing Purchase?*

Where could one purchase such a wild thing? Didn't see on bowtech's page?


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

i believe they will be selling after the trade show


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

the bowtech 1 piece quiver is also a great quiver! easy to install and no extra noise.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

"I WANT TO KNOW FOR SURE" dada, dada... Wild Thing,,


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

From what I have seen these stabilizers work awesome. I might invest in ome myself. Every little bit helps


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Just wait until you see the new Sims stabilizer..........


Jon


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I cant wait - show us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Be patient my friend....the ATA show is here.

Jon


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

That is the ugly thing that was one the "new" Diamond I shot the other night.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Personally, I would not be caught dead with something that ugly on my bow.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

it don't have to be "purdy" to be effective  the name does state "wild thing"


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

But you have to be 18 or older to purchase, and "batteries not included"


----------



## bowtech4me (Mar 3, 2004)

on a serious note....... the wild thing is a great and efficient stabalizer


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey WWG, I dont know if you saw my post awhile back about the quiver I tried mounting upside down and there is NO "pull" from the quiver with the heavier end at the bottom. And my bow shot quieter! Try it just for fun


----------



## Jar Licker (Dec 14, 2004)

*upside down quiver*

Jerry, You must not get much rain in NJ.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I'd better not try that Jerry,, after 32 years bowhunting, I'd probably try to nock an arrow with the broadhead


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

I have the perfect advertising slogan for this stabilizer .
Call it : SATISFACTION GUARANTEED !  

Can imagine it's successful for hunting , if a deer see's you with this thing they will fell down dead cause of laughter .


----------



## HydraPress (Dec 5, 2003)

Does the Wild Thing come in pink?


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

Wow. That sure looks effective. I'll have to check one out.

Jerry...How do you keep the arrow on the rest shooting it upside down like that?  

I did the same thing on my MM a year or two ago...kept my nocks outta the dirt too


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

walks with a gi said:


> I'd better not try that Jerry,, after 32 years bowhunting, I'd probably try to nock an arrow with the broadhead


If I can do it with 36 years of bowhunting I know you can   

Jar Licker, the last 2 years it has rained alot ! In fact it is raining now ! I wont have to worry about rain much anymore as I will be using the Blazer vanes on my arrows now. They are awesome !

Trushot_archer, I just tape the arrow on....hahaha  

You know what Mikie says, tryyyyyy it you'll like it !!


----------



## bowtech4me (Mar 3, 2004)

HydraPress said:


> Does the Wild Thing come in pink?


the wild thing is camo for all us hunting types


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

anyone get the wild thing yet?


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

*can I have an AMEN!*



DEC
Personally said:


> I will second that. That is fugly. I thought I mistakenly got on a porno site!
> You sure that aint made by Hoyt?


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

the wild thing will now be shipping to shops since the a.t.a. show is over.
thanks.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

Top Cat said:


> DEC
> Personally said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

*It don't matter how good it works......*

I personaly would not put that thing on my nice pretty Bowtech.


----------



## gpscoqn (Dec 10, 2004)

Anyone know how much the Wild Thing costs?


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

> anyone get the wild thing yet?


Yep...I have one on BK2 right now. 

Fugly or ugly or Porno or whatever....I'm a "Function is beauty" guy and this thing ROCKS! I do get some knowing looks from the ladies at the range though


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

*The new Sims stabilizer*

Here's a picture of the new Sims stabilizer. I took this from Hollowpoint10's posting from the ATA show.

Jon


----------



## favrefan4 (Dec 27, 2004)

Anyone Know The Prices For The Wild Thing And/or The New Sims Stabilizer?????????


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

favrefan4 said:


> Anyone Know The Prices For The Wild Thing And/or The New Sims Stabilizer?????????


SRP for the Wild Thing is $49.99.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Sims stab will be @ $20-25


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

is the new sims going to be any better at absorbing vibs than their modular stab?


----------



## ssurles268 (Jan 26, 2003)

Any Pictures of the new quiver?

Stephen


----------



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

*Hooks?*

Hey with all them hooks on their I will have a place to hang my rattling horns and my grunt call ....... by the way is it a limp stabilizer or rigid with an offset?


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

rigid


----------



## HighBow (Dec 28, 2003)

Looks like an adult sex shop ad.


----------



## Ont. BowTech (Dec 27, 2004)

Not that the new Bowtechs need one but this thing will quiet any bow it is awesome, I tried it on 3 different bows works very well.

cheers
Grant


----------



## Justicebro (Dec 24, 2004)

Bought my new Justice in late December with a Wild Thing on it here's a pic.
Has been a conversation pc at the range but is is very effective.


----------



## Meatco1 (Apr 9, 2004)

That "Wildthing" may quiet a tank, but is sure is *UGLY*

Richard


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

Meatco1 said:


> That "Wildthing" may quiet a tank, but is sure is *UGLY*
> 
> Richard


beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------

